# Oracle Apps DBA Jobs in Germany



## npksaravanan

I am planning to move to Germany under Job Seeker Visa. But, before that I want to know how is the job market for Oracle Apps DBAs in Germany. I do have 11+ Years of total Work experience and 10+ Years of relevant experience in Oracle Apps DBA. What is your opinion and shall I try for this Visa?

Also, if it is possible to get a job in Germany from India. If yes, what are the job websites I need to upload my resume.


----------



## James3214

Oracle DBAs are needed in Germany, but your chances are greatly increased if you learn and can speak even the basic German, otherwise I wouldn't bother applying for a visa unless you have a job offer or are certain of gettting one.
Stepstone or monster sites have a few positions, but it's probably best to German google 'stellenangebote Oracle DBA' .


----------



## likith_jogi

check this link for job sites.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/germany-expat-forum-expats-living-germany/150757-interview-call-germany-should-i-apply-tourist-business-visa-4.html#post1248053


----------

